# a brush to sweep chimney



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

Im looking to buy a brush to sweep the chimney and flexible rods, here in spain, any help greatfully appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can tell you chimney sweeps exist and are pretty expensive, but I suppose you know that already which is why you want the brushes. We get our chimney swept every 2 years and he comes to three houses at a time so he gives a better price. In fact this year the price went down; I think he made a mistake. It was about 55€ I think and other years I think it's been 80€


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

patchdog27 said:


> Im looking to buy a brush to sweep the chimney and flexible rods, here in spain, any help greatfully appreciated.



Leeroy merlin??? Carrefour??? or an independant ferreteria ???? Just places I would guess may do them??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Leeroy merlin??? Carrefour??? or an independant ferreteria ???? Just places I would guess may do them??
> 
> Jo xxx


Hmm,
Carrefour no, Leroy Merlin I doubt it. I think, do a search for *cepillo dehollinador* and the place where you live and you might get smth.


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

patchdog27 said:


> Im looking to buy a brush to sweep the chimney and flexible rods, here in spain, any help greatfully appreciated.


chimney sweeping spiral brush - chimney wire brush - polyproplylene rods


there you go, they deliver to Madrid too...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> chimney sweeping spiral brush - chimney wire brush - polyproplylene rods
> 
> 
> there you go, they deliver to Madrid too...


smartypants LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> smartypants LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


only because they are saved in my favourites. bought a stove off them last year and they bent over backwards to help ship it over


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks all, Carrefour, Leroy and ferreterias dont stock them, thanks for reply bon uk company ive emailed them for a price. Was hoping for a Spanish supplier, 
Many Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There must be somewhere in Spain that does them, afterall there are far more fires and chimneys in Spain than the UK I'd have thought??? 

Maybe this is a business opportunity????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> There must be somewhere in Spain that does them, afterall there are far more fires and chimneys in Spain than the UK I'd have thought???
> 
> Maybe this is a business opportunity????
> 
> Jo xxx


 A couple of years ago I tried phoning other chimney sweeps in the area because I thought 80€ for about 20mins work was too expensive. The others were 90€ upwards!!!!
This is a business opportunity for 

After the recession.
only for the autumn season


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A couple of years ago I tried phoning other chimney sweeps in the area because I thought 80€ for about 20mins work was too expensive. The others were 90€ upwards!!!!
> This is a business opportunity for
> 
> After the recession.
> only for the autumn season


I was thinking more of selling and supplying the brushes ?? Altho not exactly a "get rich quick" scheme !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A couple of years ago I tried phoning other chimney sweeps in the area because I thought 80€ for about 20mins work was too expensive. The others were 90€ upwards!!!!
> This is a business opportunity for
> 
> After the recession.
> only for the autumn season


Whats the problem ??...there must be a little boy locally that you can send up....
much cheaper...


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

I searched for hours on internet I cant find chimney brushes and rods.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But did you search in Spanish or English??
Here's one in Catalonia

Deshollinadores - Fontbote

and this one exports from France

KIBROS SAS : Tarjeta de visita de la empresa KIBROS SAS de la guía de empresas B2B EUROPAGES

There may be more.
Hope you're lucky!!


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

*rods*

Could you give me a bit of advice please. Do you think that 3 foot by 3 quater inch rods made of polypropylene would pass through a 45 degree bend in a 8 inch metal flue.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

patchdog27 said:


> Could you give me a bit of advice please. Do you think that 3 foot by 3 quater inch rods made of polypropylene would pass through a 45 degree bend in a 8 inch metal flue.


Yeah....no problem.


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Yeah....no problem.


mmmmmmmm are you sure because the bend in directly on top of the wood burner and i can only go in this way. im thinking if i got 6 foot rods they would be more pliable and more likely to go through the bend.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

patchdog27 said:


> mmmmmmmm are you sure because the bend in directly on top of the wood burner and i can only go in this way. im thinking if i got 6 foot rods they would be more pliable and more likely to go through the bend.


OK...go for 6 fts then..should be more pliable. But your question referred to 3 fts, so I assumed that was what you had.


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

Hombre said:


> OK...go for 6 fts then..should be more pliable. But your question referred to 3 fts, so I assumed that was what you had.


Havent bought any yet, just deciding what to buy. Also Ive just taken deflector plate off and the baffle that regulates the amount of air that goes up the flue doesnt appear to be able to be taken out. This means I can only push the brush down from the top of the flue (very difficult), unless I get a brush that I can drag by means of wire, through the flue.


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

Hombre said:


> OK...go for 6 fts then..should be more pliable. But your question referred to 3 fts, so I assumed that was what you had.


Havent bought any yet, just deciding what to buy. Also Ive just taken deflector plate off and the baffle that regulates the amount of air that goes up the flue doesnt appear to be able to be taken out. This means I can only push the brush down from the top of the flue (very difficult), unless I get a brush that I can drag by means of wire, through the flue.


----------



## patchdog27 (May 22, 2008)

OOPs got the baffle out so please ignore last post and please consider this one. Havent bought any rods yet, just deciding what to buy. Also Ive just taken deflector plate off and the baffle that regulates the amount of air that goes up the flue. So has everyone who has had their chimney cleaned gone in from top, used a wired brush and dragged it through the flue or forced the brush up into the flue using the space of the opened baffle.


----------

